# My first trembling step into this hobby.



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

As some of you may know this forum has dragged me down the cigarslope.

I said in an earlier thread that I would put up some pics when my new humi was seasoned and the sticks had been transferred so here they are. As always, I apologize for the crappy imagequality, I only have my phone to take pictures with.

Overwiev of the humi and pipe-container. Box on the left is the humi, in the middle the pipes and pipe-tools lie and in the small one on the right I keep my cutter and lighter.

The top-left drawer holds pipe-tobacco, KL and a few little things that will be revealed in due time. and it isn't that dusty. There was a weird reflection from the humi.

















Close-up of the humidor, I promised Danny(x6ftundx) on the forum to make sure Mr R was in the pics. But where can he be?










Peek-a-Boo! It's not a very impressive stash but it's my stash 









I'll end this off with a picture I took when Mr Rex didn't think I was home. So that's why he's been a little "wobbly" lately!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

LOL Mr Rex is my kinda guy! Nice start as I'm sure you'll be showing us your winedor in the future. :smoke:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Nice photos Bjorn.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very Nice Björn


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice! But as I said to you earlier, your humidor is too small, it's gonna be full in 2 weeks!


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Those pictures aren't bad at all! They look better than the ones I take with my camera. Nice smokes and nice humidor.

I'll just leave this here

Igloo Quick and Cool 150-Quart Cooler - Walmart.com

:smokin:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

vink said:


> Nice! But as I said to you earlier, your humidor is too small, it's gonna be full in 2 weeks!


i agree...lol


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Very nice, thanks for posting.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> i agree...lol


Someone's getting hit by the master...you might want to get the military at the north pole involved....


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments. And I'm not sure if that was a threat or Not Ron. But nothing dangerous gets past Rex


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks for sharing and MR R as well!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

HugSeal said:


> Thanks for the compliments. And I'm not sure if that was a threat or Not Ron. But nothing dangerous gets past Rex


Ron doesn't make threats...Zilla does, sometimes...but RON does not make threats...he makes explosives that can hit any where in the world...even your house at the north pole. Batten down the hatches sir...because you are going to get ROCKED!


----------

